# Burger King



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.

So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way. 

Way to go UE.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


All I know is that today , GH got bought out for by a Euro Co called Just Eat, 7.3B.
Impossible Burgers made by Impossible food , which will ipo in the next year, and I will buy Impossible Food stock. It will be over valued , but on the 1st pull back.
&#128516;


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

It is not Uber Eats. It is the restaurant. There are about a dozen in my area that have different "open" times between UE and DD.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> There are about a dozen in my area that have different "open" times between UE and DD.


this was 3:30pm; this BK location, which is also where I go in person, is open at that time even during SAH.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

2 things I can think of.
1- Did you pay for it? Some places (like Mickey D's) have explained to me that with UE if they haven't gotten paid in a certain timeframe they cancel the order. I have showed up and the order has been cancelled and this is what they told me.
2- UE couldn't find any driver high enough to accept a $3 delivery to a fast food drive thru to wait 30-40 minutes and blamed BK.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

1) Of course. How can one do an UE order wo the credit card being hit like a nano-second after clicking on 'order'?
2) even my pretip was more than $3, but with UE they don't show in advance. overall my order was like $38; no idea what driver gets beyond my tip. Restaurant is like 4 miles away give/take.

If UE couldn't find a driver would not the notice say UE had an issue vs the restaurant? I don't do delivery, so have no clue beyond notes I see here.

No real big deal; I just switched to GH since BK exists on both apps.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....no idea what driver gets beyond my tip. Restaurant is like 4 miles away give/take.


Probably about $3.50. 4 miles is a little long for a $3 delivery, but I doubt that Uber offered the driver $4.



SHalester said:


> If UE couldn't find a driver would not the notice say UE had an issue vs the restaurant?


Come on. You might not do delivery, but you have driven for Uber long enough to know how they operate. Do you really expect any honesty out of them?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> 1) Of course. How can one do an UE order wo the credit card being hit like a nano-second after clicking on 'order'?
> 2) even my pretip was more than $3, but with UE they don't show in advance. overall my order was like $38; no idea what driver gets beyond my tip. Restaurant is like 4 miles away give/take.
> 
> If UE couldn't find a driver would not the notice say UE had an issue vs the restaurant? I don't do delivery, so have no clue beyond notes I see here.
> ...


The difference is on GH a driver would see the tip up front and grab it.

Since I average around $25/ hour, I would have to get that right now to take a fast food order. The Lines are insane so I just reject everyone of them. Makes no financial sense right now to take one.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The difference is on GH a driver would see the tip up front and grab it.


$3 pretip for a Burger King order on GrubHub? I'm not touching that unless GrubHub was also kicking in a nice bonus to make it worthwhile. Burger King is drive through only right now, so it won't be worth the time once you sit in the drive through line and then make a 4-mile drop off.

If, instead of Burger King, it was one of the local mom-and-pop restaurants around here that have a table set up with delivery orders waiting for you when you walk in the door, I might think about taking it.........if it's been a slow day. Even then I might not for a 4-mile drop off.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> he difference is on GH a driver would see the tip up front and grab it.


yes, I established that in another thread where I asked. Seems very silly UE doesn't show it; I do it to motivate my delivery.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> $3 pretip for a Burger King order on GrubHub?


oh, did we read the note I responded to and mine? My tip was MORE than $3. If it matters (it doesn't) I generally tip 15-20% on the FOOD costs. And remember for UE does not matter; drivers don't see the tip until after. Total order was $38, of which I believe I tipped $6. okdokey?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yes, I established that in another thread where I asked. Seems very silly UE doesn't show it; I do it to motivate my delivery.
> 
> 
> oh, did we read the note I responded to and mine? My tip was MORE than $3. If it matters (it doesn't) I generally tip 15-20% on the FOOD costs. And remember for UE does not matter; drivers don't see the tip until after. Total order was $38, of which I believe I tipped $6. okdokey?


Not to minimize a $6 tip, I'm totally not saying that's bad. But, the fast food drive thru can take anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes so you can see how that isn't appealing for a driver.

Until Fast food open the doors best to stick to ordering non drivethru food. Otherwise it's hit or miss.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, did we read the note I responded to and mine? My tip was MORE than $3.


I work with the data I'm given. "More than $3" can be anything from $3 to the GDP of the world. Keep in mind that I also deal with Uber, so when they tell me that I will be paid "at least $3," it usually means that I will be paid $3..........unless they pull some funny business and try to find a reason to pay me less.



SHalester said:


> oh, did we read the note I responded to and mine?
> 
> And remember for UE does not matter; drivers don't see the tip until after.


I'll throw your tactic back at you. Did you read what I responded to and what I wrote? I wasn't talking about Uber Eats. It was specifically about GrubHub.



SHalester said:


> If it matters (it doesn't) I generally tip 15-20% on the FOOD costs.


FYI, your delivery driver doesn't care how much your food cost. It doesn't take any less effort to deliver an item off the dollar menu at a fast food joint than it does to deliver an expensive sushi dish. In many cases, the dollar menu item is more of a hassle because I have to sit in the drive through to get it. For GrubHub, what I am looking at when I decide whether to accept a ping are:

1. How much is the total payout? I don't care how much of that payout is tip and how much is paid by GrubHub. I'm just looking at the total dollar value.

2. How far away is the restaurant?

3. How far is it from restaurant to customer?

4. How much time do I think I will have to spend at the restaurant? Will I have to sit in a drive through? Will I have trouble finding parking? Does the specific restaurant usually have orders ready when I get there, or do I usually have to wait? If I usually have to wait, about how long do I usually have to wait?

5. After I drop off the order with the customer, how likely am I to have dead miles before I get another decent ping? Can any of those dead miles be mitigated by accepting a sub-optimal ping that will take me back closer to where I want to be?

For Uber Eats, most of the questions still apply, but Question #1 goes away (because I don't know the total payout) and is replaced by:

6. How likely is this order to yield a decent tip? Factors that go into answering this question are the type of restaurant, time of day, and the customer's neighborhood.

7. Based on the likely tip range that I expect, how likely am I to get a comparable GrubHub ping relatively quickly that will give me a guaranteed payout and not require me to roll the dice on a tip?



Seamus said:


> Until Fast food open the doors best to stick to ordering non drivethru food. Otherwise it's hit or miss.


Yep, anything that doesn't require a drive through is more reliable right now. The only way that I will roll the dice on a drive-through-only restaurant is if the guaranteed payout is large enough that I'm okay with sitting and waiting for 30 minutes. Even then, if I have been by that restaurant recently and know that their drive through is backed up, I still won't take it because if I'm patient I can probably get something comparable that won't require a 30-minute wait.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

There is a serious lack of drivers here for uber eats . This likely why uber could not get your order from bk . Nobody stupid enough to lose money with uber . 
Reason is they pay 3 or 4 bucks only per order . I did the math its .20 c a mile no pay for time . Its about 6 bucks a hour before fuel .
And 2 dollars to pick up and drop off . 
I used to average 30 dollars an hour driving for uber eats . Back a year ago i would show up sit wait for the food and i got paid for the time waiting in the restaurant it paid very good . If you drove uber a year ago you could of easily made 80k a year 50 hours a week .
Today 15k gross minus fuel.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


Please tip your courier well my kind sir. Couriers love tips &#129392;


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> 1) Of course. How can one do an UE order wo the credit card being hit like a nano-second after clicking on 'order'?
> 2) even my pretip was more than $3, but with UE they don't show in advance. overall my order was like $38; no idea what driver gets beyond my tip. Restaurant is like 4 miles away give/take.
> 
> If UE couldn't find a driver would not the notice say UE had an issue vs the restaurant? I don't do delivery, so have no clue beyond notes I see here.
> ...


$3.00 Tip is pretty cheap . I would have given $6.00 tip. Supirsed GH driver took it.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


You shouldn't be eating that crap anyway!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Not to minimize a $6 tip, I'm totally not saying that's bad. But, the fast food drive thru can take anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes so you can see how that isn't appealing for a driver.
> 
> Until Fast food open the doors best to stick to ordering non drivethru food. Otherwise it's hit or miss.


I just started doing DD. The thing I like about it is with the destination info up front, you are able to stay in a specific area. So you're able to learn relatively quick which food places have their shit together and which ones don't. You can weed out the bad ones. I already have a few drive through only places crossed off my list.

Another thing is not all places in the same chain are created equal. There are 3 chick fil a's in my area. 2 are on top of their game, 1 is a complete and total disaster. So i decline from that particular location.

I also believe, even with the covid effect, that I'm getting non stop pings because I'm new. The honeymoon period just like with Uber.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> I just started doing DD. The thing I like about it is with the destination info up front, you are able to stay in a specific area. So you're able to learn relatively quick which food places have their shit together and which ones don't. You can weed out the bad ones. I already have a few drive through only places crossed off my list.
> 
> Another thing is not all places in the same chain are created equal. There are 3 chick fil a's in my area. 2 are on top of their game, 1 is a complete and total disaster. So i decline from that particular location.
> 
> I also believe, even with the covid effect, that I'm getting non stop pings because I'm new. The honeymoon period just like with Uber.


I did Uber/Lyft only for about 2 years and after we lost the multiplier surge slowly switched over to food delivery only. At base rates you can make the same or more with a 1/3 of the miles on your car.

The way to make decent money on the food gigs is to do stacked orders and cross platform at the same time. Doing this you can do $20 to $30 per hour. The catch is you can't start delivering orders way late from when you picked them up or big trouble will follow. I do DD/GH and occasional UE at the same time. I've had 1 DD, 2 GH, and 1 UE at the same time, $$$! In order to do this successful you have to know your area and the restaurants like the back of your hand. Once you learn which restaurants are early, on time, or late with the orders you'll be ready to try it. It's part science and part art. The more practice the better you will get at it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I did Uber/Lyft only for about 2 years and after we lost the multiplier surge slowly switched over to food delivery only. At base rates you can make the same or more with a 1/3 of the miles on your car.
> 
> The way to make decent money on the food gigs is to do stacked orders and cross platform at the same time. Doing this you can do $20 to $30 per hour. The catch is you can't start delivering orders way late from when you picked them up or big trouble will follow. I do DD/GH and occasional UE at the same time. I've had 1 DD, 2 GH, and 1 UE at the same time, $$$! In order to do this successful you have to know your area and the restaurants like the back of your hand. Once you learn which restaurants are early, on time, or late with the orders you'll be ready to try it. It's part science and part art. The more practice the better you will get at it.


The lower milage is what immediately jumped out at me when I was looking at my earnings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> $3.00 Tip is pretty cheap . I would have given $6.00 tip. Supirsed GH driver took it.


OMG, does anybody really read the thread? I only mentioned $3 tip because another member 'hinted' it was $3. I have never in my life tipped such a low amount for a delivery.

And get this, if you really read the thread you would know it doesn't matter what I pretip for UE; the drivers don't see it until AFTER.

ug.



Seamus said:


> But, the fast food drive thru can take anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes so you can see how that isn't appealing for a driver.


yeah, no. Maybe 15 minutes total; I watched from time it was assigned to the GH driver. Perhaps 4 ish miles from PU to my house. No traffic, few signals. My tip I'm sure exceeded what they got from GH. $32 dollar order $6 tip is very reasonable. Just short of 20% for doing far less than what a waitress would do in a restaurant, yeah? All in the burbs too, no freeway, no traffic, no hassle at all.

A driver turns their nose up at a $6 tip needs to find another side gig......Just saying.



GuidoTKP said:


> ou shouldn't be eating that crap anyway!


wut? Do you have any young kids? Any of them picky eaters? If not, sod off.    

*Burger King Revenue*
The *Revenue* of *Burger King* chain of QSR restaurants was 21.6 billion dollars in 2018. *Burger King* is a subsidiary of Restaurant Brands International. Number of *Burger King* restaurants in 2018 was 17,796


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-burger-king-keeps-failing-at-marketing-84b7e2bd0f4e
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/20/burger-kings-moldy-whopper-ad-is-dividing-marketing-experts.html
I've never understood the appeal of Burger King (And I used to get a lot of freebies when a buddy of mine worked there in the late 1980s).
If I need a fast-food burger, its probably going to be FIVE GUYS.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yeah, no. Maybe 15 minutes total;


It may have been 15 minutes in this case but I do this every night and 20-40 minutes is common right now. (of course it depends on location etc.etc.). There could be times when it is *5* minutes but most won't take that chance right now because many times it's a lot more than that. I'm not here to debate you , just telling you the facts right now from doing this 6 nights a week. (at least in my market)

I don't think drivers turn up their nose at a $6 tip. But if you give $6 and GH gives $6 that's $12 (UE would offer $3). So if you have to spend 10 minutes to drive to BK, 30 min at the drive thru, and 10 min for delivery you just killed 50 minutes for $12! That is no way to make money. Only new people do that.

Again, I'm not arguing with you, just telling you the realities right now with the drive thru restrictions. There is too much business out there for an experienced driver to waste their time on a fast food drive thru gamble. If you do thousands of deliveries you learn which ones are worthwhile or not. Most nights I am pinged pretty much non stop, why gamble?

Last night I made $77 in 3 hours. Sure didn't do it by snatching up FF drive thru orders. That's for new people.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-burger-king-keeps-failing-at-marketing-84b7e2bd0f4e
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/20/burger-kings-moldy-whopper-ad-is-dividing-marketing-experts.html
> I've never understood the appeal of Burger King (And I used to get a lot of freebies when a buddy of mine worked there in the late 1980s).
> If I need a fast-food burger, its probably going to be FIVE GUYS.


Five Guys and Smashburger do a large DD/GH business.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> If you do thousands of deliveries you learn which ones are worthwhile or not.


yeah, no thanks. I could never get past the food 'smell' in my ride. I know many prefer food delivery, but I ain't one of them. Way prefer pax. I also think food delivery is WAY harder than pax. In/out of car. Car on/off. No thanks.

But there are many here saying they make big $$ with food delivery and a big percent of that would be drive thru, yeah?

As a customer I don't think I'd use delivery for an actual restaurant; just fast food or deli. A restaurant I'd want to GO to in person and EAT there......but that is me.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> There could be times when it is *5* minutes but most won't take that chance right now because many times it's a lot more than that.


Plus, with demand as it is right now, if you wait a couple minutes you can almost always get a ping with a comparable payout from a restaurant that doesn't have a drive through. And since these restaurants are now doing take out only, they aren't having to juggle take out orders and dine in orders at the same time and are much more efficient with the take out orders. There is simply very little reason right now to roll the dice on a drive through order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> But there are many here saying they make big $$ with food delivery and *a big percent of that would be drive thru, yeah?*


NO, not at all. I rarely take a drive thru order even under normal circumstances. FF Drive thru's are for new people. You have to understand Fast Food is the bottom of the delivery chain. Many times poor tippers and apartment complexes. Of course not every time but you gotta play the odds. In 3800 deliveries it is rare for me to take a FF drive thru order. They are slower and less $$ than the average.

As far as the smell goes, I have an organized carrier system in my trunk so all food and drinks go in the trunk, not inside my car.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I do know a few drivers that only do food delivery. And earn $700 to 1000 pee week for 40 hours .none do fast food.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> As far as the smell goes, I have an organized carrier system in my trunk so all food and drinks go in the trunk, not inside my car.


my ride is a SUV, so I'd have to live with the smells and that is a total deal breaker. Delivery is perm disabled in the app.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> my ride is a SUV, so I'd have to live with the smells and that is a total deal breaker. Delivery is perm disabled in the app.


So don't do delivery. Nobody is telling you to do delivery. We're trying to explain to you how delivery drivers operate.

Plus, delivery in an SUV doesn't make any sense anyway.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I did mention you were cheap didn't I?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So don't do delivery. Nobody is telling you to do delivery.


hello, I'm aware of that. Have been since day 1. Might want to review the thread. Mostly from the CUSTOMER point of view.

No problems using delivery apps, big giant, deal breakers as a driver. Hence, no delivery. Ever.

I don't even like bringing 'left overs' home from a restaurant. Yucky, smelly; not in my ride. Period. Hat's off to those it doesn't bother.

Long live pax.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> my ride is a SUV, so I'd have to live with the smells and that is a total deal breaker. Delivery is perm disabled in the app.


Before I had my trunk set up I delivered an order that had oil baked Brussel Sprouts. My car smelled for days.:roflmao: Brussel Sprouts was what motivated me to get organized in my trunk!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Before I had my trunk set up I delivered an order that had oil baked Brussel Sprouts. My car smelled for days.:roflmao: Brussel Sprouts was what motivated me to get organized in my trunk!


As much as PAX can be annoying (and odourous), I cannot ever see myself doing food delivery. Too much in and out of the car and too much dealing with restaurants.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As much as PAX can be annoying (and odourous)


As far as pax concerned only smell issue was a heavy heavy smoker who must have just finished one and she was an 'excited' chatter. Plus, making this worse, she oddly said in the middle seat and kept bouncing her head/body into the front compartment as she was 'talking'.

Yikes. I really really focused on the trip ETA on that one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> This likely why uber could not get your order from bk


hmmm, who is responsible for getting a driver: the gig, or the restaurant? Message said 'restaurant not able to accept order'. then again sounds like UE to throw the food joint under the bus.

In this instance no big deal; switched to GH and that was that.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe the restaurant turned off Uber app


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Burger King is drive through only right now





Seamus said:


> Until Fast food open the doors best to stick to ordering non drivethru food.


Still? Wow. Obviously a regional thing. (Looks like you guys are east coasters)
BK has never closed the lobby for take out here in Las Vegas area.
And right now, you can dine in, along with most if not all fast food, so I think food delivery has gone down a bit.

But yeah, I've seen the lines at the few drivethru only restaurants. 
NO thanks.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hmmm, who is responsible for getting a driver: the gig, or the restaurant? Message said 'restaurant not able to accept order'. then again sounds like UE to throw the food joint under the bus.
> 
> In this instance no big deal; switched to GH and that was that.


Lot of restaurants are stopping using ue. Reason for it to many orders not being picked up .
I am glad they slashed it so low . 90 % of the drivers wont accept them.
only people from other countries drive ue in my city 
They say they take those 3 dollar 8 mile orders . ( its 3 dollars i did not have before ) .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mch said:


> I just started doing DD. The thing I like about it is with the destination info up front, you are able to stay in a specific area. So you're able to learn relatively quick which food places have their shit together and which ones don't. You can weed out the bad ones. I already have a few drive through only places crossed off my list.
> 
> Another thing is not all places in the same chain are created equal. There are 3 chick fil a's in my area. 2 are on top of their game, 1 is a complete and total disaster. So i decline from that particular location.
> 
> I also believe, even with the covid effect, that I'm getting non stop pings because I'm new. The honeymoon period just like with Uber.


You can only stay in a specifc area if DD sends you pings that are in that area.

I used to drive for DD, and despite my attempts to stay close to my favorite restaurants and areas, DD constantly sent me pings to restaurants and areas I didn't want.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You can only stay in a specifc area if DD sends you pings that are in that area.
> 
> I used to drive for DD, and despite my attempts to stay close to my favorite restaurants and areas, DD constantly sent me pings to restaurants and areas I didn't want.


Me too but I decline until I get what I want. I live in a densley populated area with a ton of chain and local restaurants, pizza places, and wawas. DD seems to dominate the scene here.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


Because the GH app shows a tip but the UE app does not show tip?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-burger-king-keeps-failing-at-marketing-84b7e2bd0f4e
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/20/burger-kings-moldy-whopper-ad-is-dividing-marketing-experts.html
> I've never understood the appeal of Burger King (And I used to get a lot of freebies when a buddy of mine worked there in the late 1980s).
> If I need a fast-food burger, its probably going to be FIVE GUYS.


Five guys is ok.

but shake shack or in and out &#128525;

I love mcd for the nuggets and fries &#129296;


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I started doing uber eats and dd after covid just to try out of boredom and ue pays way better than dd. Dd always sends request for 7 miles for $5. I actually do pretty decent with ue. I’m sure once the pandemic is over it will be crap again but for the time being it’s pretty solid. No annoying pax to deal with, I know where I’m going.

def no $3 orders, I never accept anything over 5 miles.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> I actually do pretty decent with ue.


I was doing really well with Uber Eats last week. Then they started offering boosts this week (first time that I've ever seen that) and the ping quality went down the poop chute. Every now and then I'll catch them in a situation where they don't have enough drivers and are forced to pay decent rates to get stuff delivered, but it will only last for maybe a half hour. 90% of the pings that I've been getting this week have been pure garbage.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Five guys is ok.
> 
> but shake shack or in and out &#128525;
> 
> ...


We don't have shake shack or in and out in CANADA


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> We don't have shake shack or in and out in CANADA


My Toronto friends are all about that but then again we hit up ny. &#128517;


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Five guys is ok.
> 
> but shake shack or in and out &#128525;


I got some free Shake Shack a couple days ago. Couldn't find the delivery address and customer didn't answer any of my calls or texts. He also didn't answer when Grohit tried to contact him. I wasn't impressed. The milkshakes were good, but the burgers were just so so and the fries really weren't any better than the frozen fries you get out of a bag from the grocery store. It was edible, but I wouldn't spend money to eat there.

Five Guys, on the other hand, makes me feel like I'm going to vomit. I had Five Guys once and I thought I was going to be sick. It's just way too greasy for my stomach to handle.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I got some free Shake Shack a couple days ago. Couldn't find the delivery address and customer didn't answer any of my calls or texts. He also didn't answer when Grohit tried to contact him. I wasn't impressed. The milkshakes were good, but the burgers were just so so and the fries really weren't any better than the frozen fries you get out of a bag from the grocery store. It was edible, but I wouldn't spend money to eat there.
> 
> Five Guys, on the other hand, makes me feel like I'm going to vomit. I had Five Guys once and I thought I was going to be sick. It's just way too greasy for my stomach to handle.


They're fast food.

I like it, I also like places like roam burgers or gott's roadside.

I guess I just like anything fattening &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

I did have the spruce burger, supposedly the best, Courtesy of management but I hated it, maybe because it was to go vs hot off the grill?

either way I would take any of the aforementioned over that burger which was priced like it was the best too. I would not pay for it.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I got some free Shake Shack a couple days ago. Couldn't find the delivery address and customer didn't answer any of my calls or texts. He also didn't answer when Grohit tried to contact him. I wasn't impressed. The milkshakes were good, but the burgers were just so so and the fries really weren't any better than the frozen fries you get out of a bag from the grocery store. It was edible, but I wouldn't spend money to eat there.
> 
> Five Guys, on the other hand, makes me feel like I'm going to vomit. I had Five Guys once and I thought I was going to be sick. It's just way too greasy for my stomach to handle.


Five guys is way too salty also.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The best burger I could ever have in NY is not a chain restaurant. Oddly enough it is an old school style N.Y. family owned Italian place. You would never think of getting a burger at a family style old school Italian restaurant. But oh my God it’s the best burger in all my life. When I have that craving no other burger will do. It’s a masterpiece of a flavor explosion.

I deliver a lot of Five Guys and the manager is very generous, giving me free burgers occasionally.


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I did Uber/Lyft only for about 2 years and after we lost the multiplier surge slowly switched over to food delivery only. At base rates you can make the same or more with a 1/3 of the miles on your car.
> 
> The way to make decent money on the food gigs is to do stacked orders and cross platform at the same time. Doing this you can do $20 to $30 per hour. The catch is you can't start delivering orders way late from when you picked them up or big trouble will follow. I do DD/GH and occasional UE at the same time. I've had 1 DD, 2 GH, and 1 UE at the same time, $$$! In order to do this successful you have to know your area and the restaurants like the back of your hand. Once you learn which restaurants are early, on time, or late with the orders you'll be ready to try it. It's part science and part art. The more practice the better you will get at it.


Awesome advise! I did that with Lyft and Uber ride platform when there used to be big surges...not worth it now.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-burger-king-keeps-failing-at-marketing-84b7e2bd0f4e
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/20/burger-kings-moldy-whopper-ad-is-dividing-marketing-experts.html
> I've never understood the appeal of Burger King (And I used to get a lot of freebies when a buddy of mine worked there in the late 1980s).
> If I need a fast-food burger, its probably going to be FIVE GUYS.


The flame-broiled taste of the Whopper is better than a fried burger to me. Unfortunately, as your links spell out, the management/marketing of Burger King has been lacking. If it's not rush hour and I don't have to spend 20 minutes in the drive-thru I'll go to In-N-Out.

Never tried Five Guys, but everybody seems to give a thumbs up so I'll give them a try.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


BTW, the nuggets from Burger Thing are complete garbage compared to McDonalds. They are not even fit for inmates in a Maximum Security Prision.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> BTW, the nuggets from Burger Thing are complete garbage compared to McDonalds.


we don't do nuggets.....ever...from anywhere. blechk.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> this was 3:30pm; this BK location, which is also where I go in person, is open at that time even during SAH.














Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> BTW, the nuggets from Burger Thing are complete garbage compared to McDonalds. They are not even fit for inmates in a Maximum Security Prision.


I once got some spicy nuggets from BK for .99 cents. Still felt ripped off.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Burger King... :laugh: 

Delivered Burger King... 💀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-burger-king-keeps-failing-at-marketing-84b7e2bd0f4e
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/20/burger-kings-moldy-whopper-ad-is-dividing-marketing-experts.html
> I've never understood the appeal of Burger King (And I used to get a lot of freebies when a buddy of mine worked there in the late 1980s).
> If I need a fast-food burger, its probably going to be FIVE GUYS.


Flame Broiled Meat !


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


#Winning


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> As a 'customer' I tend to try to use UE for food delivery. Did an order tonight. All goes through aok. Scheduled order, done a few hours in advance. After about 30 minutes get UE app notice BK didn't accept the order. WTF? No reason of course.
> 
> So I immediately do a GH order at same exact BK, same exact order. Tada, order accepted and now on it's way.
> 
> Way to go UE.


I don't get how so many people ordering food for delivery, I did it for the first time in probably 3 months recently spent 32. on Chinese food with a 5. tip included doordash, this was 5 days ago and I am still nervous about it, too many people with hands on your food with a virus going on, I won't be doing it again for a long time, the cooks could have been sick, the person at counter with hands all over your food containers and then the driver, no way no more until virus over.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I don't get how so many people ordering food for delivery,


based on what is posted here regarding food delivery, you might be on an island with few residents. -o: In my case we use food delivery at least once a week. Pre CV every Friday we'd go out to eat at a restaurant. Our last time was the day before SAH orders landed. We had the entire restaurant and staff to ourselves. Was odd, for sure.

So instead of going out, we order in. And some nights I'm just not in the mood to 'cook'. So we order in that situation as well. It's that simple, really. And I'm going with a lot of others in the same boat.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> based on what is posted here regarding food delivery, you might be on an island with few residents. -o: In my case we use food delivery at least once a week. Pre CV every Friday we'd go out to eat at a restaurant. Our last time was the day before SAH orders landed. We had the entire restaurant and staff to ourselves. Was odd, for sure.
> 
> So instead of going out, we order in. And some nights I'm just not in the mood to 'cook'. So we order in that situation as well. It's that simple, really. And I'm going with a lot of others in the same boat.


I usually do my own cooking even when things were normal except lunch when I usually went to a supermarket, so with this virus I won't be doing delivery again for awhile. I live in an area with around one million people consisting of 2 counties in SW Florida, and the Florida CV numbers are going up a lot lately with so many running around without using masks, Florida was number one or two in US with new cases recently also.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I usually do my own cooking


i use the word 'cooking' but I doubt that is what I manage. I prepare food to get in the oven or microwave and that is about it. Wife unit works the swing shift, so i have to get dinner for myself and preteen son. And he's a picky eater, which makes the whole process worse.

My note totally based on being a 'customer'. I wouldn't do food delivery if it was the last job in the world. Pax I can do, food no way. And that's with having a multi year fast food job (Orange Julius); but that was in a mall, not a vehicle.....I can't deal with food smells in my vehicle. Gagarama. 
My county 1.2m. 38 deaths last I looked. At worse maybe 30 or so in the hospitals. Not a huge deal, for sure. But most do the mask dance; even outside.

getting back to topic even with inceased food delivery, we are paying way less for 'dining' expense vs pre CV19 where we went out more often and then it was 3 of us vs just the 2 now (wife works nights). and those nights I don't feel like cooking I also don't feel like doing the drive thru dance either.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I dont eat much burger king but I like it way better than wendys and mcdonalds. The burger in my avatar is actually a BK double cheeseburger.

5 guys is delicious but expensive. Does anyone else have Freddies near them? They're fantastic. My favorite thought is a local joint near me called Charlies. They've been im buisness for 50 or 60 years.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> 5 guys is delicious but expensive.


we've done them, and yes, very $$. Plus the entire order was 'damp'; no sure who was at 'fault'; but never again via delivery.

and remember kids can be picky eaters, so you go with what they will EAT vs what they should eat........


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> OMG, does anybody really read the thread? I only mentioned $3 tip because another member 'hinted' it was $3. I have never in my life tipped such a low amount for a delivery.
> 
> And get this, if you really read the thread you would know it doesn't matter what I pretip for UE; the drivers don't see it until AFTER.
> 
> ...


I'm the parent, a responsible parent, mind you that doesn't cave in to my kids, and certainly doesn't feed them fast-food just to shut them up!


----------

